# Feeding back natural honey comb.



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are some images of feeding my bees their natural honey comb. 
Yes, they made natural comb in the feed rim.
Top view with 1/8" hardware cloth in place with the rim.










Close up of the chopped comb.










Long view.









I will return later and chop up the comb some more.
Ernie


----------

